# non-eater



## Vincifer (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there, currently it is 4.8.2020, I got my small (probably 3 month old) tegu on March 11th, the day before my birthday. I've only ever seen him eat once, on the 12th. 3 superworms. Since then, and everyday I had left out various chicken bits, salmon, ground turkey, eggs both scrambled and boiled, crickets, more worms just so he can get comfortable eating, and being in his new home.

his home is currently, 3Lx3Hx2D in feet, it's only 3L because of a divider that I can remove when he gets a little bit older before I have to make him a new enclosure. cool side 75-80, warm side 85-90, basking 120 [in fahrenheit]. Humidity ranges from 60%-90% because I manually spritz. UVB is a fresh bulb, and I have a back up for 6 months down the line or in case it breaks.

He has plenty of hides, 4-5" of burrowing soil. a water bowl, climbs. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

I leave food on a tiny dish, he walks over it and s---ts on it sometimes, I left a pinky on a device that elevated it, the pinky was missing later I think but I can't verify that. Everytime I show him a pinky now he sniffs it and turns his nose up at it. He doesn't look thin to me, but I also can't regulate his calcium ingestion if he's not eating, and most of the vets I've called around here weren't taking new clients because of COVID-19

How do I get him to eat? it's been almost a month


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, it's hard to tell. Could be he's coming out of brumation. Could be he's eating more than you see. Could be a combination. Chicken eggs are not a good staple food for them but it is a go-to item if you want them to eat. I would scramble a raw egg and place it in a bowl that you put in his enclosure before he comes out for the day. But that is an assumption too. Is he basking daily?


----------



## Vincifer (Apr 8, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Well, it's hard to tell. Could be he's coming out of brumation. Could be he's eating more than you see. Could be a combination. Chicken eggs are not a good staple food for them but it is a go-to item if you want them to eat. I would scramble a raw egg and place it in a bowl that you put in his enclosure before he comes out for the day. But that is an assumption too. Is he basking daily?


 I have to wake him up everyday. I tested it yesterday, he won’t come out unless I wake him. But once he’s up he does bask. But also isn’t 3ish months too young to brumate?


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tegus of all ages brumate. Make sure he can cue onto natural daylength, as from a window.


----------



## Vincifer (Apr 8, 2020)

I have his lights on a 12 hour cycle. Is that what you mean


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 8, 2020)

That's fine.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

My juvenile red is still brumating also. I quit setting food out for now until he starts coming out more. Mine stays under most the time still so I would presume not getting the uv lighting enough may not be good for him and eating. I can't provide natural sunlight to his enclosure, so I have his light set on a 12hr timer also. Once he starts coming out more, then I'll start to get him on a regular feeding.


----------



## Debita (Apr 16, 2020)

The brumating thing really tests people. Mine go in and out instead of the expected long term down-time. You may have picked up your guy when he was still in brumation, and he'll try to go back in as far as I know. Like, he can't help it. I have 2 B/W Argentines - a male and a female. He loves salmon, gnd turk (other poultry items), thawed mice - never been a vegetable or insect guy. I hide an occasional piece of avocado or banana just for more variety.

My female thinks super worms were created for her she's about 1 1/2 yrs, and will eat about 20-40. She also likes the poultry items, but turns her nose up at the nicest of salmon!

My point is that they are as picky as humans. If the pinky is missing.....it's prob in his tummy. I have never found any missing food in the tank unless it's fallen right outside the dish. I'd keep offering the pinkies for now - he'll come around.


----------



## Vincifer (Apr 16, 2020)

So far he has only eaten whole food I’ve left out, I tricked him with salmon once but not since.


----------



## Debita (Apr 16, 2020)

Vincifer said:


> So far he has only eaten whole food I’ve left out, I tricked him with salmon once but not since.



Lol...we all do these tricks and then stay with what works! I know it's hard to not bond with your little guy for now, but he'll wake up finally and have all kinds of expectations. Oh - I don't know what you mean by whole food... do you mean only rodents? 

And by the way - crapping in the water dish? ...Check. 

They will try your patience!!


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 21, 2020)

try the penny trick. get a pre 1982 penny(made of 98% copper) and clean it with viniger overnight. then put it in the water bowel. copper is anti-microbial and if he pees in there, it will react with the copper and make the water blue, a sure indicator to clean it.


----------



## Debita (Apr 21, 2020)

Never heard of that Godzilla!! Worth a try.... now, to go find pennies.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 21, 2020)

I got it from a youtube challenge called snake dicovery so check her out for more info.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 22, 2020)

Godzilla Earth said:


> try the penny trick. get a pre 1982 penny(made of 98% copper) and clean it with viniger overnight. then put it in the water bowel. copper is anti-microbial and if he pees in there, it will react with the copper and make the water blue, a sure indicator to clean it.


I have a blue colored water dish. Lol Darn it.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

then try takeing a little water out with a clear cup and observe.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

oh yeah, and debita mentioned us as the bright open minded newcomers. (at least I'm happy


----------



## Debita (Apr 22, 2020)

Bsshig40 - hilarious!


----------



## Vincifer (Jul 30, 2020)

my water dish is large and open, he defecates in random spots but never has in the dish. Thank you


----------



## Debita (Aug 5, 2020)

So @Vincifer ....it's been about 4 months. How's your guy doing?


----------

